# Bulkhead Fish



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone heard if the catfish are on the bulkheads yet at Livingston? We have been two weekends in a row and haven't found shad or catfish yet. Water was still freezing last weekend.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I have not heard a word. I was there last weekend and cast about 10 times with cast net and didn't catch one shad.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

It's gonna be in the 40s in the morning this weekend. Dang it. Keep the cast net put away I guess.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I think they will show up saturday morning. Weather u ground has a low of 58 friday night/ sat morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Saw the first school of 2-3" shad on my bulkhead this morning (Weir Creek Cove, south shoreline, Lake Conroe). Blue heron on the bank was picking them off pretty good and alerted me to them. The school was huge and took several minutes to pass as they were headed east.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Spooley keep us updated


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Can someone let me know if its on this weekend? I plan on fishing Sunday, but haven't totally made my mind up of where to go just yet... My son wants some Livingston whites, and I want some Conroe Hybrids, but if the bulkhead bite is on, that will change things all together. Keep us updated, thanks! Once the shad is on the bulkhead, will they be at the ramps to catch with a cast net too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

North wind 10-15 for Saturday so I say no.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

We haven't seen any.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Big d that's where I normally cast my net


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Bulkhead catfish....sound like a myth so far!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

ikeephardheads said:


> Bulkhead catfish....sound like a myth so far!


I consider it premature ejerkalation!! We all hope it starts early every year but it doesnt. We get teased with some good days between the fronts. Like my dad always says after Easter. He has lived on the Lake for 30 years and and used to. Fish a good bit . I looked back at old threads and around the middle of April has really been good. I have had some great catches in March in shallow water but it hasnt been shad induced. I dont wait on the Shad this time of the year , I fish points 2-10 ft and prefer wind blowing into it. If you got good bait and move around and try different areas you should find some fish. Also I like the day before or 2-3 days after a front. Dead calm high pressure days suck!


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

dbullard said:


> I consider it premature ejerkalation!! We all hope it starts early every year but it doesnt. We get teased with some good days between the fronts. Like my dad always says after Easter. He has lived on the Lake for 30 years and and used to. Fish a good bit . I looked back at old threads and around the middle of April has really been good. I have had some great catches in March in shallow water but it hasnt been shad induced. I dont wait on the Shad this time of the year , I fish points 2-10 ft and prefer wind blowing into it. If you got good bait and move around and try different areas you should find some fish. Also I like the day before or 2-3 days after a front. Dead calm high pressure days suck!


X2


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

lx22f/c said:


> I think they will show up saturday morning. Weather u ground has a low of 58 friday night/ sat morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope so buddy! Are you going to be out there in the morning?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Bankin' On It said:


> I sure hope so buddy! Are you going to be out there in the morning?


Yes sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

lx22f/c said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Whew. Now all I gotta do is look for you and stop thinking. All this pressure about finding fish. pffft. lol I keed I keed. I will be out there with the family. I hope I see ya!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Well,
I got the truck loaded up and checked the weather one last time before heading out...winds predicted 10-15 mph. Actually I checked several sites and the average expectation is 10 MPH. Ugh. 10 mph is at the bottom of my no-go limit. Sunday has a better wind forecast of 5-10 mph with an average of about 6 MPH. I know you never know unless you go but I've gone too many times hoping for a good lake surface only to get beat up. As much as I hate to, I'm putting my fishing on hold until Sunday since I will have the kids on the boat. Sunday is shaping up to be nice. 

Please report how the bulkheads were today.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm thinking of heading up there today and see what's going on and fishing Sunday myself. Good luck Bankin!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

No shad and very windy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

No fish on bulkheads this morning but we still hammered out 40+ so far today


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

No bulkhead yet. Shoot. I guess I better get geared up for the deep bite for tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Ducktracker said:


> I'm thinking of heading up there today and see what's going on and fishing Sunday myself. Good luck Bankin!


You too!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

lx22f/c said:


> No shad and very windy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Did you catch any?


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

If u can find a spot with some lights u can catch a few shad before dayight


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm here now and no shad might have to sleep in tomorrow


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The early worm gets the cat fish


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol you are right


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll be out there early tomorrow as long as the wind lays down.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

You can't put the shad where they ain't. Get out in the creek channels and let the net go deep.It won't be long until they will be on the banks.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Went out about an hour ago and caught about 100 or so but took a lot of casts and our arms were burning. All caught around bulkheads with lights


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

You can't rush mother nature. No big pods of shad, but the catfish aren't waiting for the shad. Good hint, fish the shadows if you are not an early riser, also fish the ROUGH water along the shoreline. The dog doesn't lie.


----------

